# Neighbour has a new lawn mower



## Capt Lightning (Sep 7, 2022)

Excuse pic quality - taken through bedroom window...




This sheep frequently finds a way from the field behind our gardens and comes in to graze in our neighbour's garden (front and rear).  It onlu occasionally comes into our garden.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

LOL... there's sheep grazing in a field a little way from me.. I wish they were right next door and they would make my Lawnmower redundant..

A neighbour has a Goat so she never has to cut her grass...


----------



## Hollow (Sep 7, 2022)

That's a great idea! I'd love a sheep or a goat to come and do my grass. Neighbours might complain though...but hey, I could do theirs too. I feel a business idea coming on!


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2022)

Hollow said:


> That's a great idea! I'd love a sheep or a goat to come and do my grass. Neighbours might complain though...but hey, I could do theirs too. I feel a business idea coming on!


And then when you're finished with the mowing,  you can rent the goats out for "goat yoga", which I understand is a hot thing right now......


----------



## Hollow (Sep 7, 2022)

jujube said:


> And then when you're finished with the mowing,  you can rent the goats out for "goat yoga", which I understand is a hot thing right now......


 That's not a bad idea either! I know a few folk who could do with some goats stamping all over their backs!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2022)

Continuing on with business opportunities, fertilizer could be a potential.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 7, 2022)

Just don't get too attached.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Excuse pic quality - taken through bedroom window...
> 
> 
> View attachment 238151
> ...


That grass needs a good mowing.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 7, 2022)

Knight said:


> Continuing on with business opportunities, fertilizer could be a potential.


I like it....organic fertilser for your garden!

God I'm going to be a millionaire this time next year!


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

Hollow said:


> I like it....organic fertilser for your garden!
> 
> God I'm going to be a millionaire this time next year!


If there was a market for guinea pig droppings, I'd be rolling it in!


----------



## Hollow (Sep 7, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> If there was a market for guinea pig droppings, I'd be rolling it in!


People would pay good money to see that alone.....


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2022)

Hollow said:


> I'm going to be a millionaire this time next year!


This guy is rather entertaining
Not sure if he's making any money, but he's got quite the following
They're mostly sheep..... but still......


----------



## Hollow (Sep 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> This guy is rather entertaining
> Not sure if he's making any money, but he's got quite the following
> They're mostly sheep..... but still......


Whoa! That is epic  ....I love the lead sheep with the little poop bucket under his tail! But yeah, fabulous! (Not for me though, a tad extreme..!)


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> This guy is rather entertaining


I found that video fascinating!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> I found that video fascinating


Yeah, he's got a bunch of 'em


----------

